#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > آموزشی: آیا میدانید workstation چیست؟

## nekooee

*آیا  میدانستید که یک workstation همیشه یک client هست ولی یک client همیشه یک  workstation نیست. مثلا پرینتر داخل یک شبکه یک client هست ولی یک  Workstation نیست.
 در واقع workstation کامپیوتر هایی هستند در شبکه که کاربر میتونه از طریق آنها از شبکه استفاده کند.

به هر جزء شبکه که از شبکه تقاضای یک منبع میکنه و یا از شبکه استفاده میکنه به اصطلاح کلاینت می گویند.*

----------

*aliazadi1234*,*Amin.hk*,*amolpana*,*Mirza .m*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*افشین سالاری*,*نویدی*,*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

